# Enlightenment

## Luc@s

Che ne pensate di enlightenment??

Avendo un PIII 800 nn c'ho voglia di compilarmi il "mostro" di KDE.

E leggero e stabile?

----------

## xlyz

wm mooolto carino, ma con cicli di sviluppo biblici

E16 si, E17 no

provato fluxbox? se scarichi la versione cvs a questo punto è abbastanza stabile e molto ben fatto

anche openbox è tosto (parlo sempre di cvs), ma come E17 troppo incompleto e instabile per essere usato normalmente,

----------

## Josuke

io ho usato e uso enlightenment da anni e secondo me è fantastico..leggero e bello da vedere...un po' paccosi forse i menu da configurare se tu sei abituato a kde...se hai bisogno di aiuto fai un fischio  :Smile:  ciao

----------

## morellik

Io uso blackbox, leggero, stabile, configurabile.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> provato fluxbox? se scarichi la versione cvs a questo punto è abbastanza stabile e molto ben fatto
> 
> 

 

Mi associo al consiglio: se vuoi un wm veramente leggero, configurabile, personalizzabile in ogni aspetto e ben fatto fluxbox fa al caso tuo, non ci sono dubbi. Già era eccellente la versione 0.14, l'attuale stabile, l'attuale versione di sviluppo pare promettere decisamente bene!  :Very Happy: 

Fluxbox forever!

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Ho "emergiato" fluxbox

pero' lanciando # fluxbox

1. mi da un warning sul catalogo che non riesce ad aprire

2. non si avvia con un errore di connessione al server X fallita

   (ho fatto prima export DISPLAY=":0.0"

cosa manca?

----------

## teknux

scusate se vado controcorrente e anche un po' OT:

nemo prova xfce, io perosnalmentemi ci trovo benissimo  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> Ho "emergiato" fluxbox
> 
> pero' lanciando # fluxbox
> 
> 1. mi da un warning sul catalogo che non riesce ad aprire
> ...

 

per lanciare fluxbox:

XSESSION=fluxbox startx da terminale (X ovviamente chiuso)

oppure

aggiungere fluxbox (sostituendo eventuale altro wm) in .xinitrc e quindi dare startx da terminale (sempre X chiuso)

oppure

aggiungere fluxbox (sempre nel caso sostituendo eventuale altro wm) in .xinitrc o .xsession e loggarsi via xdm

per gdm e kdm basta settarlo come wm (non li uso, quindi sul come non posso aiutarti)

EDIT se vuoi lanciare un'altro display con fluxbox come wm puoi anche usare:

XSESSION=fluxbox startx -- :1

dove ovviamente :1 è un display attualmente non in uso

----------

## cerri

Devi settare XSESSION in /etc/rc.conf.

Tuttavia alcuni dm ti permettono di scegliere al momento del login quale wm usare.

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Ok, quando torno a casa ci provo

ma mi sembra di ricordare che non ho il file .xinitrc nella home,....

esiste un comando per generarlo o puo' esssere un file all'inizio vuoto 

in cui inserisco man mano delle clausole?

----------

## shev

Devi crearlo tu. In /etc/X11/xinit/ trovi lo xinitrc di default, prova a copiarlo nella tua home (ovviamente ricordati di rinominarlo con un bel . davanti) e sistemarlo secondo i tuoi bisogni.

----------

## cerri

Se devi settare solo la variabile XSESSION, non c'e' bisogno di quel file: la puoi settare in rc.conf o configurare gdm che ti permette di sceglierlo all'avvio.

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

thanks

 :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

io adesso uso KDE, ma ho provato blackbox e fluxbox e mi piacciono molto!

In effetti volevo provare enl. ma mi da un errore quando lo emergo... non ho ancora risolto il problema

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) media-libs/fnlib-0.5-r1 to /

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: 42093ed5b684da01e7a674b2adac52c7

>>>  your file's digest: a98b52bfafccc5239f278361ebbccb58

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//fnlib-0.5.tar.gz

ho provato a cmabiare mirror, ma non cambia nulla...

chefo?

----------

## shev

provato a cancellare a mano il file corrotto e rifare il tutto?

----------

## akiross

ho risolto il problema con le fnlib, le ho cercate su google e le ho copiate in /usr/portage/distfile

mi appresto a provare enlightenment  :Very Happy: 

poi vi dico come si mebra MAuAHAuAm

----------

## akiross

ummmm

devo dire che enl. sembra davvero bello. Il problema e' che non mi piace molto lo stile, e non so come cambiare lo sfondo (cioe', intendo mettere una immagine a mio piacimento), inoltre non so come impostare il famoso effetto "acqua", che dovrebbe far vedere i riflessi delle finestre in movimento... qualche aiutino?  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> qualche aiutino? 
> 
> 

 

http://www.enlightenment.org/pages/main.html

Direi che sono cose da faq o che puoi trovare in quantità industriali su google.

Su, un po' di impegno, non si può chiedere sempre aiuto per ogni stupidata.

(senza rancore  :Wink:  )

----------

## akiross

eccerto, io chiedo sempre aiuto, ma l'80% delle volte risolvo prima...

anche in questo caso avevo gia risolto.

Comunque reperire informazioni aggiuntive anche attraverso forum non e' mica sbagliato, anzi.

grazie lo stesso

----------

